

Warren Buffett on the Stock Market [1999] - benohear
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/1999/11/22/269071/index.htm

======
benohear
Since there is discussion about the upcoming bubble 2.0, I thought this
article was worth a read.

To give a bit of context, at the time Buffett was one of the few people who
would not join in the frenzy and was heavily criticised for it. The fact that
he was proven right and the clarity with which he argued his case with
foresight is what contributed in large part to establishing his reputation
with the wider public.

